# Duocast Mini DoA?



## ddavis20341 (Tuesday at 1:33 PM)

Just seeing if there are any updates on the Duocast Mini Development - I've been looking forward to this board for a while (and went as far as to hotrod a Simulcast a while back to get the same layout).


----------



## jhaneyzz (Yesterday at 1:40 AM)

Same. Salivating for this one.


----------

